# Help with facial scar ideas...



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can only think of drawing them on...I'll come back if I think of anything else.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil
http://home.comcast.net/~heyjude017/CountDown.html


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

This past weekend I went as a vampire and created my own bite marks. I used some black and mauve colored eye shadow to create an irritation effect and then dabbed on some vapire mouth blood. The blood was really thick and stayed "wet" all night and it was $4 bucks. It looked really good too. I am going to try to use latex slashes for my face this weekend (going as the girl from The Exorcist), but I'm doubting the quality so I will most likely use a tooth pick tip to apply the blood to make it appear like fresh scratches.

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

A couple of years back I picked up this scar tissue putty from one of the shops for cheap. That combined with spirit gum stayed for awhile. Since the scars on Chucky are pretty dark, after you apply the putty mix together some black and white makeup and apply to the top of the putty to give colour and depth to them.

I think someone else mentioned using latex and tissues with a bit of makeup for scars on another thread. Not sure about the costs.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Check out this post from another board. It might help.

http://www.xsorbit2.com/users/hauntersnetwork/index.cgi?board=29&action=display&num=1091428685


----------



## MentalWard (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I think that we can combine some of these ideas for a good look. Happy Halloween!


----------

